# Expats in Cyprus concerned about banking crisis



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Almost 60,000 expats living in Cyprus are still worried about their savings even although the government has been defeated in its attempt to impose a one off tax on savings bank accounts. The proposal to impose a 6.75% tax on all savings between €20,000 and €100,000 and 9.9% on all savings over €100,000 was rejected [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expats in Cyprus concerned about banking crisis...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Was the Government defeated? There were 0 votes in favour. The motion was defeated in a fine show of unity.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Will Cyprus be the safest place to deposit your dosh now they have not implemented the draconian measures the EU tried to force upon them ......


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

if Britain would stop giving 13billion to over seas aid for one year or halving it over 2 years they could be offering the same deal Russia is offering Cyprus restructuring the banks and tapping into the natural gas/oil supplies and then selling it into Europe but ..and i say but.. giving Cyprus cheaper fuel rates because at the end of the day the natural resources belong to Cyprus and its people.... and that goes for Russia if they do a deal ..the Cypriot govt must get a deal for cheaper fuel costs ..it belongs to Cyprus and its people don't give it away ..


----------



## kerry&mark (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry I posted something in here which was deemed an advert it was not I was just trying to help! 

The fundamental of the message was do not hold large sums of money in cypriot accounts hold them off shore instead. In my opinion the banks are in dire straits and whatever happens at least one of them will go under!

Stay safe UK savers!

Mark


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Place your money in the Bank of Russia and I'm sure you'll get some % benefits!


----------



## DavidXV (Mar 20, 2013)

It's OK. Turkey has offered 8 billion euro's as a gift and the Cypriots have accepted. 

Just one or two conditions but they won't matter much. The other plus will be the crime rate plummeting to Northern Cyprus levels.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DavidXV said:


> It's OK. Turkey has offered 8 billion euro's as a gift and the Cypriots have accepted.
> 
> Just one or two conditions but they won't matter much. The other plus will be the crime rate plummeting to Northern Cyprus levels.


I take it that is a joke?


----------

